# cracks in yard



## kansas (Jul 3, 2008)

I have lots of cracks all over my yard, is it good to just fill these with top soil?


----------



## MachineElf (Jul 7, 2008)

I suggest using grass from the department store


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jul 7, 2008)

kansas said:


> I have lots of cracks all over my yard, is it good to just fill these with top soil?


How large of cracks and what is your yard ( dirt,grass etc).?


----------



## anon (Jul 8, 2008)

What's causing the cracks?


----------



## Jay_P (Jul 9, 2008)

Maybe try that "grass in a bag" stuff you see on TV. That should do it I would think.


----------



## lateralus (Jul 15, 2008)

My yard cracks when it is too dry. Maybe that's all it is. In that case, just water more often. And after dark when it is cooling so not so much of the water will evaporate.


----------



## coonash (Jul 22, 2008)

lateralus said:


> My yard cracks when it is too dry. Maybe that's all it is. In that case, just water more often. And after dark when it is cooling so not so much of the water will evaporate.



Actually it's better for the grass to water early in the morning.  If the water sits on the grass overnight it increases the chance for disease/mold.


----------

